# The Hornets have yet to give up 100 points this season



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's extremely impressive so far. They're only giving up about 91 ppg right now, and are sitting at 9-1. I'm happy for CP3, Ariza and the rest of them. Hopefully they continue this nice run they're having. Can't wait to see Hornets/Lakers this season, especially when the last couple of seasons those games were nothing to look forward to.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I didn't know that...that IS extremely impressive.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Apparently they had never been down by ten until they started last night's game down 12-2


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Through the first 10 games that is indeed rather impressive. Hope they keep it up. I guess when Monty Williams kept stressing defense he wasn't kidding. Glad to see the team buy into it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, the Cavaliers just ended that streak, but the Hornets still won the game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah, so much for that. LOL.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hornets must have played like crap in the fourth quarter. I thought that game was over and forgot all about it.


----------

